# AUDI Q7 price bargain



## soymilk1980 (Oct 26, 2005)

the dealer asks for 67900 CND before the tax, how much do u guys think we can bargain off? 
in Canada


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Q7 price bargain (soymilk1980)*

There's likely around $5,500 margin in it. 
Deal away!


----------



## soymilk1980 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: AUDI Q7 price bargain (sirAQUAMAN64)*

that is a lot~~~


----------



## willee83 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: AUDI Q7 price bargain (soymilk1980)*

hi, soymilk, this is WILL


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: AUDI Q7 price bargain (soymilk1980)*

If you're not set on the V8, the current lease deals on the V6 are actually quite good. I normally don't lease vehicles, but the interest rate imbedded in the lease is around 1.4%. I ran model after model and the lease came up better than buying, given this deal. But again, it's only on the V6 (we did the "Premium" deal). It's my wife's car and she didn't care what engine it had. She had been driving a Range Rover 4.6 with 222 HP, so 280 HP with a 6 speed tranny feels much quicker.


----------

